# Mahagony hollow vessel



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turned this Sunday while I was waiting for the glue to dry on my table top on the shaker candle stand. 
It is 3/4" tall and hollowed out. It's difficult to get the shavings out. You have to take much smaller cuts to make the shaving really tiny.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

John, don't take this wrong, but did you ever consider
professorial help?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


That is just beautiful.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

HOLY CRAP THAT'S A GIANT PENNY!

Sooo.... what kind of chuck do you have to use to make this? And when do the ants want it back?

 I was wondering why it was so pitted. I just noticed it's because I can see the cells in the wood. o.0

Hollowing tool for this = ... a paper clip!?!? 

I have no idea how you did it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been told I need professional help but I thought they were talking about ladies of the evening. Do you mean I need something else. 
I think I used small finishing nails for these. I have tools down to .015" thick to allow me to do really small stuff. this is kind of large. This vase is equal to about 8" in doll house scale. I have done some that are 4" so about half that size.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I couldn't even see something that small on the lathe to be able to work it. I guess your wood scraps go a long way though. It looks cool John.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

John, I really don't have any place to talk, here are
the cylinder heads for the model I am working on.
The hard part is painting the logo, my paint brush
doesn't have "spell check"!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Those cylinder heads look pretty cool. I would like to see what else you've done.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

john lucas said:


> Those cylinder heads look pretty cool. I would like to see what else you've done.


Sneak preview of the flight crew.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

b00kemdano said:


> HOLY CRAP THAT'S A GIANT PENNY!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Wow, that is crazy cool!

John


----------



## Fat Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

Amazing that is really neat


----------



## jaybeescrafts (Aug 31, 2009)

*Cool*

I guess it gives you time for the glue to dry.... Great work, and now you can turn the flower to go in it!!!!!:thumbsup: Thanks for the post. www.jaybees-crafts.com


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome. No matter what size it is, it's still cool. Sometimes, the small project are the best ones. Just a little something for a sanity check.
I love it.


----------



## djwood1 (Nov 14, 2009)

That is unreal! No way I would even start to try something that small.


----------



## Santa Barbara 7 (Feb 23, 2013)

*I will take one to order*

John,

I like you already. Stuff like this gets me in trouble 

.


Wow....


Santa Barbara 7


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

ok that made me smile but I am really wondering what lens did you use for that pic?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Very cool, John
I'd love to see a video on THAT one...!!!!

Thanks as always
Tom


----------

